# PS Startproblem...



## Sliver (13. März 2003)

*!!!WICHTIG!!! PS Problem...*

Grüße,

habe gestern Win Xp neuaufgespielt und wollte danach PS wieder installieren. Hab dann aber beim Start von PS folgende Fehlermeldung bekommen:

"Unable to continue because of a hardware or system error. Sorry, but this error is unrecoverable."

Habe zuvor eine Message bekommen das es zu Leistungabfällen kommen kann wenn ich PS auf die gleiche Festplatte installiere wie XP. Habe beides mal getrennt ausprobiert. Einmal auf der Festplatte wo Xp mit drauf ist und auf der anderen.
Habe eine 80GB (Win XP) und eine 40GB (PS drauf) Festplatte.
Treiber vom Motherboard, Grafikkarte usw. sind alle auf dem neusten Stand.
Neustart und alles hab ich gemacht.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir schnell weiter helfen. Brauche noch bis morgen einige Sachen die ich fertig machen muss.


mfg
Sliver


*edit*
Habe PS 6.0

*2. edit*

Frage nebenbei: Weis jemand wie man bei MS Word diese Klammer macht um etwas zusammen zufassen? Sieht ungefähr so aus als wenn man Alt+Strg+0 drückt (deutsche Tastatur) aber diese Wirkt nicht so gut.


----------



## Controll (13. März 2003)

Hattest du vorher schon WinXP drauf ?

Wenn nein, liegt es evtl. daran, das dein Photoshop nicht für ein 32 Bit OS is. - Kenn mich mit 6.0 net aus.

Kann sein, das es sich aus der Regestrie "Windows NT5" ausliest, als welches XP ja eindeutig deklariert ist.

Und gegen NT hatten Grafik Anwendungen bisher ja sowieso schon immer was.

Wenn es vorher schon funktioniert hat, muss ich leider passen.
Dann vieleicht WinXP einfach nochmal installieren.

Naja. - Ich bin immernoch dafür: "Wenn schon ein Microsoft Betriebssystem, dann Windows 98 NonSEVersion"

Greetz, Controll.


----------



## Leola13 (13. März 2003)

Ist das denn ne PS Fehlermeldung ???

Oder hängt das mit der zweiten Festplatte zusammen ?

Formatierung bei XP ist sehr wichtig (NTFS und 32 hastenichgesehen)

Bei mir läuft XP und PS problemlos, auch auf getrennten Platten



__________________________________________________________________
es spricht des unwissenden mund wohl


----------



## Kaprolactam (13. März 2003)

Ehm. Das kann ich so definitiv nicht bestätigen. XP braucht nicht zwingend eine Formatierung. Das habe ich bis jetzt noch nie gemacht, und ich habe schon so manches XP installiert, im Laufe der Zeit.


----------



## Dick Starbuck (13. März 2003)

Desweiteren ist die Bemerkung mit dem Win98 sehr unqualifiziert! ;-] 

Es gibt wohl kaum ein verbugteres OS als diese A Version!

Aber wenn man weiterhin gerne mit DOS arbeitet und auf USB
 Unterstützung verzichten kann, sei zu diesem System geraten...


----------



## Sliver (14. März 2003)

Hatte XP schon vorher drauf und auch schon beide Platten drin.
Nur jetzt funtzt es net. 

*edit*
hab gerade mal versucht IR zu starten und da bekom ich auch ne Meldung:

"Konnte das Programm vollständig starten nicht verwenden, weil der AGM-Bestand nicht initialisiert werden konnte" (nein, hab mich nicht verschrieben. Steht da so. :-( )


----------



## Sliver (14. März 2003)

Oder kann mir noch jemand ein Progi empfehlen das ich jetzt irgendwo als Share- oder Freeware runterladen kann?
Brauche dringend etwas wo ich mit Ebenen arbeiten kann.


----------



## Avariel (14. März 2003)

Gimp ist Freeware weil ursprünglich von Linux, wenn du den richtigen Link auswählst, gehts aber auch unter Windows. Ebenen müssten auch gehen, wobei ich das in der Schnelle jetzt nicht nachschauen konnte.

http://www.gimp.de/GIMP_FAQ/978829313


----------



## Paule (14. März 2003)

hmm, aber gimp kann doch ps bestimmt nicht ersetzen , oder ?
also ich würd mein os nochma neu installieren..


----------



## Avariel (14. März 2003)

Soweit ich das verstanden hab braucht er ja auch nur nen Ersatz auf die Schnelle, nix längeres. Dafür dürfte Gimp dann reichen.

Ob Gimp Photoshop ersetzen kann weis ich nicht, dazu hab ich mit Gimp zu wenig gearbeitet (eigentlich hab ichs nur mal geöffnet  )


----------



## Hercules (14. März 2003)

Aleine schon vom Bedienungsaufwand her ist gimp nicht mit PS vergleichbar...
Und Gimp hat nicht alle #einstellungsmöglichkeiten wie PS
GIMP kann PS definitiv nicht ersetzen!!


----------



## Sliver (14. März 2003)

Danke erstmal. 

Hab mir noch die Trail von Freehand gesaugt und damit hast geklappt.  Bin ca. um 7:45 Uhr fertig geworden. :-/
Schaue mir das Gimp mal an.
So nu muss ich mich erst ma hinhauen.


Sers
Sliver


postscriptum: War jetzt nur eine Notlösung auf die schnelle wie Avariel gesagt hab.


----------



## ToniCE (14. März 2003)

Hatte den gleichen Fehler auch schon, allerdings nicht unter XP sondern ME. Nach längerem suchen im Netz habe ich dann herausgefunden das einfach zu viele Fonts und/oder defekte Fonts installiert waren  Habe mir dann son Font-Verwaltungs-Programm besorgt um nur dann Fonts geladen zu haben die ich grad brauche und bekomme den Fehler seitdem nicht mehr... Vielleicht hilft dir der Tipp?!


----------



## Kaprolactam (14. März 2003)

*ding* Jaaaa, genau! Ich erinnere mich. Das war ein ganz blöder Fehler, den hatte ich auch schon. Es liegt wirklich an einer oder mehreren defekten Fonts. Du muß "nur", entweder über Fontmanager oder durch gute alte Handarbeit die kaputte Font(s) finden und terminieren, und PS sollte wieder laufen.


----------



## Sliver (15. März 2003)

Wo krieg ich denn so nen Fontmanager her? Habe über 800 Fonts und da ist mir die Hand doch zu schade. ^^


----------



## Mythos007 (15. März 2003)

Schau mal hier nach - der ist sogar auf/in deutsch ;op

=> *Typograf*


----------



## ToniCE (15. März 2003)

X-Fonter ... ist Freeware und erfüllt bei mir gute Dienste 

http://users.pandora.be/eclypse/


----------



## Sliver (17. März 2003)

Wie filtere ich denn die defekten Fonts da raus? Beim X-Fonter hab ich alle gelöscht bei denen vorne ein Ausrufezeichen war... Ich schätze mal das sind die defekten gewesen aber das Problem hab ich immer noch, mit der gleichen Message...


Sers
Sliver


----------



## ToniCE (17. März 2003)

Gute Frage 

Ich hab's damals mit ner Windoofneuinstallation gelöst. Andere möglichkeit wäre erstmal alle fonts ausser den Windows (und Office und was weiss ich noch) Fonts zu deinstallieren. Und dann nach und nach die, die brauchst installieren.

Welche Lösung du wählst, sie ist mit Arbeit verbunden 

Grüsse


----------

